

Startups that TechCrunch missed out on - francov88
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-june-2012/

======
rbn
I've recently have started using Balanced Payments. It is by far the best
marketplace payments processor ever however it is never covered by anyone in
the tech media.

There are lots of gems out there, I wish TC and others would stop the bullshit
and just write about the best start ups not just the ones funded or founded by
rock stars.

~~~
LeFever
As a counterpoint, my company was featured on TC this morning and we're boot-
strapped and neither of us are even close to being rock stars. I realize we
may be an exception to the rule, but it is possible for a young company (We
started March 29th) to get noticed and picked up. It did take a lot of
persistence and effort, but was definitely worth it.

If you're interested, here's the article:
[http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/03/appthwack-takes-on-
android-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/03/appthwack-takes-on-android-
fragmentation-with-new-automated-testing-service/)

~~~
rbn
Awesome. Yeah there are exceptions. For example if you reach the top of HN and
there is lots of feedback u will get featured on some tech blog somewhere.

------
kurtvarner
No wonder TechCrunch didn't cover these. Most of them only have a landing page
up.

~~~
guimarin
I'm actually curious whether all these startups are linked, like through the
same incubator or something.

If so, clever strategy for getting press, esp. on HN.

------
muxxa
Travtar: way too beta to be featured

\- no popup to choose a date, none of the date format variations I entered (US
and ISO) were accepted, got an opaque 'your search parameters are not valid'

\- search for 'San Sebastian', get 'did you mean San Sebastian, Spain' which
is unclickable

\- forgets form fields between http requests

~~~
eclark
<http://approve.io/> seems the same way. One page. No real details. No legal
details.

These all look good, however most of them look like they are still trying to
get to MVP.

~~~
arcdigital
Hey, I'm with Approve.io and yes unfortunately our site is a little bare at
the moment. We have a full site which we will be releasing shortly. We're
funded and past the MVP stage and will be launching August.

~~~
daveoh
Are you us only or will you be available in the uk?

~~~
arcdigital
We will be launching US only, however Canada will be following shortly after
(1-2 months) and then the UK is next on the list (3-4 months).

------
michaelpinto
Is it just me, or looking at that list does one get the feeling that the
golden age of web 2.0 is behind us? I'll grant you that there were quite a few
weak companies back in the day, but there was always something exciting that
you'd run across in the pages of TechCrunch: And looking at that list not only
don't I see the next Facebook, I'm not even sure that I see the next bit.ly.
Am I just jaded or am I missing something?

~~~
ecubed
I agree. Reading through this list, all I saw was a bunch of sites trying to
solve problems that someone else had either already solved, or targeting a
market that was too niche to gain much traction.

------
ChuckMcM
Loved the Arden-Reed mock, although frankly I think providing style for pasty
guys with excess mass is probably a more interesting angle that no one seems
to go after. I means Kim Dotcom used to have serious money, you could liberate
some of that with something targeting that space. Too many folks trying to
capture the hipster chic it seems.

------
_mayo
OpenEra.net looks like it could be a killer service, especially if they can
integrate with more services (Google Drive, Skydrive, UbuntuOne, etc.)

~~~
KThornton
GDrive integration is in the works, along with an API for connecting to other
services! If you signed up for an account,leave a comment using the Feedback
button re: services integration and we'll let you know as soon as we roll out
Google Drive.

------
scottannan
Loving Openera.net!

